# Free Humanized Bettas



## magikb3anz (Oct 6, 2013)

So I've been tossing this idea around for a while and figured to try it out. This is my art style sorta manga-ish but not completely. I'll try and do as many as I can but I'll only open up 5 requests at a time so I don't get swamped. 

This is first come first served and please include a list of things about your betta such as your own personal opinion of how they would look and an expression that you want. I can do portraits and full bodies but portraits are much quicker for me and usually better but its up to you what you want to see.

Or you can leave it entirely up to me and I'll surprise you. Let me know the gender you want drawn too.
Btw, these are all characters from a video game I know. If you can guess the game the bonus points for you ^_^


----------



## ToniMarieHolka (Sep 9, 2014)

Here is my boy dahvie he is very shy and sweet, a portrait would be great and i will leave it up to you on what to do


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Here is my Nick, he is a grumpy and active Betta. Photo shows his color quite well except his body is completely black with just a metallic wash, he's a crowntail so I think he would have spiky punk style hair maybe a black leather jacket, oh yeah, he has brown eyes :-D Portrait would be great please.


Thank you!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EmFishy (Sep 24, 2014)

Here is my Poseidon (the crown tail), a portrait would be great for him. he's kinda a territorial boy, always flaring at the slightest hint of reflection or another fish. yet he'll come over to beg if i get close to the tank. he's my 'bad boy' of the group. 

i'll leave his looks up to you, he will be, of course, a male in gender. 

i really would like one done of my Jasper and Jareth too. but i'll wait till after poseidon is done. ^_^'


----------



## Flare The Betta Fish (Oct 6, 2014)

This is my boy flare, he is very sweet, and very active, he is a halfmoon male. I'll leave it up to you


----------



## magikb3anz (Oct 6, 2013)

Alright I'll get to work tonight and should have at least one done today if not tomorrow.
List:
*1. ToniMarieHolka: Dahvie
2. Indigo Betta: Nick
3. Em Fishy: Poseidon (I didn't see a picture again so maybe try re-uploading or sending me one directly.
4. Flare the Betta Fish: Flare
5. 
*
I still have room for one more request.
All of you have beautiful bettas and I can't wait to get started


----------



## magikb3anz (Oct 6, 2013)

Here's Dahvie. I hope you like it ^_^
Next is Indigo Betta's Nick.


----------



## ToniMarieHolka (Sep 9, 2014)

i love it


----------



## magikb3anz (Oct 6, 2013)

Sorry it's taking so long to get the other ones done. I just have a lot on my plate with Thanksgiving this weekend. (I'm Canadian lol)
I'll get another one done soon.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Once you've got the time can you please draw my fish  ?


----------



## magikb3anz (Oct 6, 2013)

Of course I can 
Current list:
*1. ToniMarieHolka: Dahvie (done)
2. Indigo Betta: Nick
3. Em Fishy: Poseidon
4. Flare the Betta Fish: Flare
5. litelboyblu: -*
Now that thanksgiving is almost over I'm going to resume drawing tomorrow


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Yay me next!


----------



## Seachelle (Sep 8, 2014)

*raises hand* C-can I request one for one of my bettas? :'3


----------



## Percylover (Sep 10, 2014)

This is my lovely new Veil Tail Female Joy... If you have the time I would be so very thankful if you could humanize her! She is very....well, joyful! She is flowing and I imagine her very curious and artsy....Run with it! I love your art!


----------



## FishBaby (Nov 1, 2014)

:shock: This is a thing??? It's an awesome thing. I would love one you know if thats cool and all!

Bruce (CT) Is kinda all over the place sometimes but he's super chill and happy. 
Stark (HM) Is still very shy so I can't really say much about him. I think he will have a huge personality when he finally settles in.


----------



## sweetbettafish (Sep 7, 2014)

If you have the time, I would really appreciate it if you could do my HM Betta Prince. He is sassy, a beggar, and a little grumpy. Also I love the style of manga, and I think you draw it very well.


----------



## MiriamandMoonlight (May 31, 2014)

I love your art!!!  So when you get time could you draw my betta Cloud?

He's in my album of "Clouds pictures". I'd love a face portrait, but don't care about the rest of his looks!


----------

